# Confused!



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies 

In the beginning of our infertility we were offered 3 rounds of iui we started 2 cycles which were abandoned due to over stimulation we then became top of ivf waiting list so phoned clinic and spoke to them they said to go for ivf so now I have been through 1 cycle of ivf which failed and I have just received a letter asking if I still wish to proceed with iui or be removed I am wondering whether I will be allowed to do my 3 cycles iui before I go into my last cycle of ivf? I am ayrshire & Arran for iui & glasgow royal for ivf xx


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Little Bumblebee
I'm not sure if it works the same with every trust but we had 6 goes of IUI - we used 5 whilst we were waiting for IVF - we are now on round 2 of IVF.  They were offered at different hospitals but we still have our last IUI left which they are holding for us unless we tell them otherwise.  Maybe you can just ask them to put you on hold until you have finished your allocated rounds of IVF?
good luck
x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

That's good to know my iui is at a different hospital from ivf so I'm thinking of using the 3 rounds of iui before using my last ivf cycle I am waiting for them to phone back but will be Monday now typical but hopefully it works the same as ur trust 😃 xx


----------

